# Mount Hood, Oregon Trip



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

After 7 hours in two planes we finally got to Portland on time and whats even better "Delta didn't loose our boards, like last time". Men what a long trip it really makes you think if it's really worth it, lol joking. The day was excellent, nice clear skies and made a great day for site seeing. We drove to multnomah falls and attempted to climb the mile long hike, but unfortunately my out of shape fat ass gave up mid way, so we never got to get some pictures from the top. I thought I was going to die, and the hike is not even that steep "what a shame". 

Later on we drove to the hotel in Welches, got settled and then we headed up to Timberline Lodge to check it out. Men they have so much snow is unbelievable. I can't wait to get some ridding tomorrow. It amazing how it's so hot down here in Welches, but once you get to timberline the wind really blows cold.

I was very impresed with Salt Lake City (well from what I saw from the air and the airport), the city looks great surrounded by mountains in both sides. The amount of snow in the mountains was much more than the one in the rockies, I guess thats because of the extra 200" that they get a year. 









Cool picture with another plane above. Entering the rockies









Colorado Rockies.









Salt Lake city from the Air









SAlt Lake City airport









Mount Hood, north side.









Multnomah Falls.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

*Day 1. cont...*









A little before quitting the hike....









A nice view from Bridal Veil.









New setup ready to go.









Timberline Lodge









Palmer lift, hopefully they open it.









The Lodge









Look at the freaking base, you would have to pile like 4 trucks to reach the top 

Tomorrow I am meeting Snowolf either for a nice day of riding . Cant Wait.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! It look brilliant.

I have the same set up  what length is your agent?

That bridge looks like something out of Rivendale, Lord of the rings.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

I love living in Portland - Glad you had fun on your trip.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

nzboardlife said:


> Wow! It look brilliant.
> 
> I have the same set up  what length is your agent?


It's a 154, todays it's going be the first day I ride it. Ill write later on to see how I like it. My old board was extremely stiff, so soft boards are a new world for me (with the exception on the rentals, that are usually pretty stiff) 




nzboardlife said:


> That bridge looks like something out of Rivendale, Lord of the rings.


Yeah the bridge is unbelievable the force of the water impacting on the rocks is an amazing experience. 




Jordan said:


> I love living in Portland - Glad you had fun on your trip.


Oh the trip is just beginning, but yes it was a fun day 




Snowolf said:


> Awesome shots from the plane!


I have tons of shots from the plane but thought it might be boring to post a lot of them. But it was a clear day all the way from Florida to Oregon, so it gave me the opportunity to take a lot of good shots. In addition to that I reserved perfect seats, on the first plane we sat on the right so I could take pictures north of me (rockies and SLC) and on the second plane I sat in the left that way I could pictures of the Salt lake and mt.hood.









The Salt lake, that lake is huge.









Thats another one of the north end of the salt lake, it's kind of weird, it looks like a road cuts the lake into two. i am not sure how it works of what is the use of it, but it looks kind of cool.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

*2nd Day*

Our first day riding was a blast, conditions in the lower half of Timberline were on the sticky side but as long as you rode the Magic mile you were good to go. We meet with Snowolf at the hotel and drove up from here, first of all I have to thank him for all the help he has provided us in this trip. Great guy, if any of you ever want to hit hood, Snow is the person to give a call. He took us out of bounds, in what turned out to be some of the best runs that we did all day and pointed out plenty of useful information about Mt.hood and the surrounding areas.

Timberline has some great terrain in the lower half of the mountain, if only it was not that sticky. But over all the resort offers terrain for everyone and crowds that can not be beaten, I think I saw about 100 people skiing/riding total, no lift lines at all . It's a pity that Palmer was not running considering conditions were good enough for it to run, but mile offered some great terrain to explore.









Thats Daniel up on top of Mile, we rode out of bounds to see the canyon. 









thats the canyon, I Forgot the name. It had this huge cornices just waiting to fall off.









Looking up the canyon.









Thats looking at the top of hood, you can see 3 little dots next to the right of the center peak (they are 3 hickers, pretty scary) The were howling pretty hard up on top the magic mile ride.









Thats looking down at the Lodge, men that thing is buried by the snow around it.

Overall it was a great experience, Timberline is a solid resort and I bet with good conditions the lower half should offer some great glade runs. Tomorrow should be cooler so conditions are expected to be better, plus Snowolf was nice enough to give our boards a fresh coat of summer wax and that should make riding much more enjoyable.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

I'll be up there in the morning. I have the Rome Solution 154 and I love it. I'm still dialing in my bindings and what not with only having one day on it. I'm stoked for tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

damn those pics make me jealous. i wish i had enough money to take a trip this summer. only about 7 more months til snowboarding season for me!


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Im making a trip up there soon this early summer. So stoked I can hardly wait! Did you hit any of the parks at Timberline?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

MikeFromTheBay said:


> Im making a trip up there soon this early summer. So stoked I can hardly wait! Did you hit any of the parks at Timberline?


Yes we hit the park a couple of times, they have great parks right of the stormin norman lift. Unfortunately I landed a couple times on my neck and now I am paying the price. I am so fucking sore, my whole body hurts, but it's cool you have to feel the pain to play the game. They were also building the park up in palmer for the summer. 

Today we are meeting again with Snowolf and Fainerbainer. The temperatures are lower than yesterday so hopefully it froze and conditions should be better than yesterday. They will have the same lifts running it should be fun because we could him some more back country (out of bounds really), although I wish they gave palmer a chance to run, but it doesn't look like it.

The conditions up in hood can change so fast, I have never seen anything like that in my life. One second you see the peak and the next everything is covered with clouds everywhere and visibility drops down to nothing. I am going to have a fun time explaining to my boss the raccoon eyes I got from the sun (I told him that I had school this week and thats why couldn't make it to work, it's not like he needed me anyway), the funny thing is that the sun came out about 30% of the time and I got a really bad sun tan.











In that picture you can see the terrain park they are building for the summer.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

*Third Day*

Conditions today were excellent, nothing like yesterdays glue. At the beginning it was icy but after a few hours it softened up and turned into some great spring corn. The park had great conditions, we spend most of the time there. 

We met with Fainerbainer and his friend, cool guys, we had a good time group riding. It's incredible how conditions change in hood, at the lower half visibility was bad and it was raining. In the middle there was a little snowfall with some clouds and at the top the sun was as bright as it could be, as a result we got a really bad sun burn in the face. But over all it was a good day, the bad part was that they had Magic mile and palmer closed due to the conditions.









Thats a nice picture of the lodge.









The sun at the top of the lift was freaking intense. 









Looking down at the cloud cover 









That was at the bottom of Jeff lift









Just about to break the cloud cover and get to the sunny side.


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

hey if anyone is goin this sunday ill be up there shreddin it pm me if u are id like to rip with my peeps here


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

It was a lot of fun today. I never really did tree runs until today and I hate them. You should have seen Scott take a hard fall on the last run. It was just on a little small jump (maybe a foot in the air) lol. Made me feel better after he kept leaving me behind in the trees.

Oh and on one of the last runs I fell (in the trees) and I fell right beside two guys off the trail smoking weed. Pretty funny and thanks for a fun day. Riding in a bigger group with people equivalent or better really does help you do better.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Your so lucky! I was planing on going up there this summer, But I don't have enough money to go up. But I'm for sure going next summer! I still wish I was there. It looks beautiful!


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Simply^Ride:

What kinda stuff did you hit in the parks? Did you hit any of teh larger or medium feature parks? How are they compared to other parks youve hit before?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

^^^^^^^I am not a pro in the park, but we did hit a park with large features. They do have some hard core features in the large section of the terrain park. The park is sort of divided into 3 parts, beginners, another one for intermediates and the large one with some nice rails a big half pipe and the larger jumps. 

They were also building another large park up in mile with what look like very large ramps and another half pipe. Snowolf told me that in the summer they have a great terrain park.

I will post some pitures of the new terrain park later on.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Pictures came out great, I enjoy medium size parks more then larger parks


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

I'm so jealous!  I wish I was at Mt. Hood.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Can't wait for photos, i love trip reports


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

*Last Day*

Snowolf stayed at our hotel over night, it was a good idea that way he could save on gas costs. The last day was pretty good, unfortunately I fell pretty bad a couple of times (there were talks about having to change my nickname to simply^fall instead of simply^ride :laugh: :laugh. On of the falls I landed on my nose and scratched it a little bit, I am going to have a fun time explaining that to my boss. 









Thats the park they were building up in mile for summer riding, they were all day up there working on it. You can also see at the end the roof a lodge, that thing was completely buried under the snow.









Another shot of the park they were building









A nice shot with clear skies, riding up magic mile, you can see the palmer lift and the Half pipe.









this is on top of magic mile above the cloud cover, thats Daniel, Snowolf and me.









Cool shot of my board with Daniel and Snow in the background.









Thats Palmer glacier.









Looking down from Magic mile.









After landing face forward into ice snow. Didn't hurt but I hope it doesn't leave a scar in the center it's a little deep.

After 3 full days of riding I am so tired, on top of that I think I have to get my knee checked up, something is going on in there thats feels out of place.

Snowolf was extremely helpful and he is probably the nicest guy that I ever met, thanks again Snow. I am looking forward to coming back to hood next year, if the $$$ allows it. This trip has to be in my top 3 riding trips I highly recommend it to anyone reading this. 

Timberline is a great resort, they really have one of the best people working for them. Riders/skiers are friendly and respectfully unlike some resorts in the east coast. Their terrain is not what I would consider double black, but they have some great glades, parks and natural jumps to make up for it. They also offer plenty of vertical to keep you busy and just in case you feel like having more you could hike some more for some more runs from the summit.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Great Pictures! Looks like it was beautiful . Sorry about your nose, but thats good it didn't hurt.
I can't wait till next summer when I get to go up! It will be awesome!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Fainer...sorry your experience with trees was`nt the best. Trust me, those were not great conditions for riding glades. Don`t let that discourage you from hittng them either another day this season or next. Honestly, that frozen crust with goo underneath is about the worst thing on earth to ride in and in trees where you need some precise control it was especially challenging. That shit is what caused my spectacular 20 foot cartwheel off that small lip. My nose broke through and stuck and with as much speed as I had, I violently flipped like I did.
> 
> Awesome 3 days of riding guys and I look forward to it again!!!


Eh, I just have a heck of a time doing the same thing in the trees that I can in the open. It seems like I can go heel to toe fast if I "feel" I have room for error. In the trees I don't have much room for error and so it doesn't make the run as fun for me when I get down in a tree "low spot" and have to crawl my way out of it. It spends way too much energy trying to move 5 feet from where I was stuck in the trees, hence why I hated this time out.

I also know that it was my first time trying to link turns, feel the bumps and turns, concentrating where my head is to avoid limbs, and making sure my weight is back (at least balanced) for a transition that doesn't bury my nose.

So don't feel bad that I hate them. I'll definitely hit the tree runs again. I just hate them for the time being. It was fun to hit some of those orange jumps from stormin norman. I got a grab here and there (albeit not much air) but I'm getting more comfortable with speed off the jumps and keeping my weight balanced.

I absolutely loved the jumps after the superpipe. They felt "vertical" on approach but you end up going over it. It's one of those things where if you've never done it your corn hole puckers up and then releases once you feel yourself balanced over the knuckle.

All in all it was great. I want to get back up there before the months over so i'll give ya a holler.


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey simplyride:

Thanks for putting up those pictures. They are getting me so stoked for my hood trip. Thanks for all the info too. Been a big help. :]

And Wolf:

Are you gonna be riding much this summer? Like June or July?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Well I am back Florida and my knee is fucking killing me, I am going to work today and if it continues like this I will see the doctor over the weekend. For now I am going to buy a knee brace. I have a love hate relationship with Florida, the weather here is wonderful, but the lack of snow really makes me hate it. 

Fainer: you were doing amazing for the first time linking turns, shit for all I know you never felt behind and Snow was hailing ass most of the time :laugh:. We took the GPS on the last day and I think he logged 47mph the most I got was on the first day and it was 36mph. You will get into glades later on, I actually saw you doing very good in the glades and you got some good air off those big jumps next to the pipe.

mikefromthebay: No problem, I enjoy sharing pictures, I am glad you enjoyed them. If you want to see more PM me.

Well I am off to the Walgreen's to get a knee brace, I hope it helps a bit today.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Fainer: you were doing amazing for the first time linking turns, shit for all I know you never felt behind and Snow was hailing ass most of the time :laugh:. We took the GPS on the last day and I think he logged 47mph the most I got was on the first day and it was 36mph. You will get into glades later on, I actually saw you doing very good in the glades and you got some good air off those big jumps next to the pipe.


Sorry about the knee and the nose. I'm still sore 2 days later. I can't even imagine three days in a row. To clarify, it wasn't my first day linking turns. I did that the last time I was out. However, Wednesday was the first time I had linked turns that fast and smooth. It was the 2nd day I had hit jumps and what not. But the jumps @ Timberline were 2x as big as skibowl. This was the 5th day overall that I have been.

Sporting stuff comes easily to me so it just takes time getting out there. I also watched all of you so that I can learn. I followed right behind wolf here and there and tried to stay exactly in his tracks. I noticed I'm not quite as "responsive" in linking. I should have changed my back binding from the angle I had it. I felt it was making me have a hard time getting back to my heel edge.

The trees weren't that bad. I just hated going down them and burying my nose right in one of the tree "divots" to where I had to hop back to the decline to get going. It takes so much energy that when I'm on the decline I have to sit there for a second because my legs burn. lol.

It was great though. You guys think you'll come back up here?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

fainerbainer said:


> It was great though. You guys think you'll come back up here?


Not this year, I know that for a fact. But it's up on debate for next season, I personally think that Hood is one of the best destination resorts I have been at. The big draw back is that I hate changing planes on my trips and long airplanes rides. This is like a 7 hour trip plus I have to make a connection no matter what. But the feel of hood cannot be compared to anywhere I have been at in the past. Granted weather conditions were perfect and snow conditions were superb.

But yes I think we will hit hoot next season at this time of the year, if the $$$ allows it.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> I have a love hate relationship with Florida, the weather here is wonderful, but the lack of snow really makes me hate it.



I get what you mean . I live in palm springs which means 100% no snow all the time ,and it reaches 125 degrees in the summer. . and it sucks! which is why Im glad we might be moving to portland or maybe colorado! Oh and sorry about you Knee.


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Wolf:

If your gonna be up there when I am, we should meet up and board for a day maybe. If your down.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Love'in Life said:


> I get what you mean . I live in palm springs which means 100% no snow all the time ,and it reaches 125 degrees in the summer. . and it sucks! which is why Im glad we might be moving to portland or maybe colorado! Oh and sorry about you Knee.


Well yeah those are the plans here to, I am just waiting to get out of college to make it happen. Thanks, my knee seems to be doing better, but it still hurts after prolong times of standing up.


----------



## MikeFromTheBay (Apr 29, 2008)

Wolf:

Okay sounds good. :]

Once I know the details ill let you know when were go0nna be up there.

We'll be in touch. haha.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

hey looks like you had a great time and im very jelous right now sitting in an office. DO you have any pictures of some of the out of bounds area? Also how many trails were open? Thanks for your trip report i really want to head out there instead of going somewhere tropic!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

rideprophet159 said:


> DO you have any pictures of some of the out of bounds area? Also how many trails were open? Thanks for your trip report i really want to head out there instead of going somewhere tropic!!


here are the picture of the out of bounds are.









That was out of bounds, is to the left of all the lifts.









That's the palmer lift, anything above that is out of bounds, you have to climb after palmer. We should of done it but I was worn out after 3 days of riding.









That one is also to the left of all the lifts, it's out of bounds, and you can see zigzag canyon to the right of the picture. You could even go up palmer and drop to the other side of zigzag canyon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

damn, I'm definitely going there this winter and summer if I get a new job ha


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

damn too bad i didnt get to see any of the pictures, but i grew up in oregon so i can envision what you are talking about, hood is most definately gonna be in the venue for mine and my wifes trip this dec/jan i hope she can progress enough so we can go higher up and i can show her the sights that oregon has to offer (she's grown up in tennesse and only been in oregon twice, in my hometown of brookings and when we flew into medford) so she has only really seen curry and jackson county the coast and redwoods area, god im stoked for this trip coming up, im gonna be sore as hell but it will be worth it asprin, advil and beer to take the edge! hahaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

*Pictures Update*

^^^^^^^


My bad, I forgot that I had all the pictures here, I moved the pictures to another folder.

Well any way here is the folder with all the pictures



fet123/Timberline OR 2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


The album goes in reverse order, so the first picture is from the last day.

Enjoy


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

god i cant wait to back in the states and it be winter those pics make me miss oregon so much


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

So when do you expect to be back?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

end of november ill be back, and i should start leave the week of christmas, right when all the parks should be open, so ive got time to get mine n the wifes boards ready for loooooong trip and i mean long :laugh:


----------

